# I heart Canadian winters



## Wee-EMT (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsxV49pmnL8&NR=1


----------



## s4l (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL! That is freaking hilarious!!


----------



## MikEMS (Oct 19, 2009)

lol hilarious. Great post


----------

